# Can I stop a passenger from retaliating for my 1-star rating of them?



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I gave a passenger a 1-star rating (and seriously - shame on ANY driver who contributed to this passengers 4.6 rating), but when he sobers up I don't want him to figure that out and give me a 1-star in return. If I contact Uber and explain why this guy should NEVER ride in an Uber vehicle again, can they and will they prevent him from rating me bad?

In a nutshell I roll up and a disheveled, older looking guy with some sort of medical tube and bag coming out of his abdomen stumbles down driveway of his house and I let him in - my mistake - I THOUGHT he was an old guy with a medical condition and that I was being compassionate. He was barely able to get himself into my car.

Once IN the car I realize he stank to high heaven and probably hadn't bathed in weeks. Then he can barely talk, but insists on directing me to an address OTHER than what he entered into the app. I can barely understand him, but get him to grocery store a mile away. He can BARELY get out of my car and then manages to communicate that he wants me to WAIT for him. I STILL think he's an old guy with a medical problem (maybe disabled) and I reluctantly agree - noticing after he's gone there is BODILY FLUID on my back seat. I spend 5 minutes doing the best I can to clean it up - and consider leaving him, but I'm not even sure if he has his phone with him. I put a blanket down for him to sit on when he comes back out - which he does after about 10 minutes. I THOUGHT perhaps he was getting medication or something - but NO - he explains, in his slurred, barely understandable speech that he's really drunk and he's never going to drink again! And so I presume that he has liquor in that little, brown bag. Then, in his slurred speech he has me drive him back home. It took half and hour and I made $7 and he messed up my back seat.

So to summarize: disheveled, smelly, dirty, drunk, with some sort of bag leaking bodily fluids - AND he lied about his destination. Who the F EVER gave this guy a rating other than 1-star!?!?

Anyway - end rant. I just don't want him to sober up and give me a 1-star. And should I ask Uber for the cleaning money even though it appears I was quick enough to clean up the ...whatever... without it staining the seat?

Ugh.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Lol, someone does that in my car, their cell phone and whatever else gets ejected and I am out of there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

R James said:


> I gave a passenger a 1-star rating (and seriously - shame on ANY driver who contributed to this passengers 4.6 rating), but when he sobers up I don't want him to figure that out and give me a 1-star in return. If I contact Uber and explain why this guy should NEVER ride in an Uber vehicle again, can they and will they prevent him from rating me bad?
> 
> In a nutshell I roll up and a disheveled, older looking guy with some sort of medical tube and bag coming out of his abdomen stumbles down driveway of his house and I let him in - my mistake - I THOUGHT he was an old guy with a medical condition and that I was being compassionate. He was barely able to get himself into my car.
> 
> ...


SURE YOU CAN.

YOU CAN EVEN STOP THEM FROM BREATHING !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

That fluid was probably piss, and don't worry he won't even rate you ever. Luber won't prevent him for doing so either so don't even try, all you can do is request Luber to never pair you again with that roaming toilet


----------



## that one girl (May 23, 2017)

R James said:


> I gave a passenger a 1-star rating (and seriously - shame on ANY driver who contributed to this passengers 4.6 rating), but when he sobers up I don't want him to figure that out and give me a 1-star in return. If I contact Uber and explain why this guy should NEVER ride in an Uber vehicle again, can they and will they prevent him from rating me bad?
> 
> In a nutshell I roll up and a disheveled, older looking guy with some sort of medical tube and bag coming out of his abdomen stumbles down driveway of his house and I let him in - my mistake - I THOUGHT he was an old guy with a medical condition and that I was being compassionate. He was barely able to get himself into my car.
> 
> ...


Omg that sounds like my neighbor this is so sad to see people in this condition and way of living. Their lives are far worse when they are home they have nothing to live for but alcohol. So unfortunate I see this everyday with my neighbor. Be as kind as you can To them, this type of people don't see much of anything outside of their home. And death is inevitably close for them please think about this when you comeacross this unfortunate situation...YOU MAY BE THE LAST PERSON THEY EVER SEE AGAIN !!!! DON'T FORGET THAT !! Please "BE KIND"!!


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

R James said:


> I gave a passenger a 1-star rating (and seriously - shame on ANY driver who contributed to this passengers 4.6 rating), but when he sobers up I don't want him to figure that out and give me a 1-star in return. If I contact Uber and explain why this guy should NEVER ride in an Uber vehicle again, can they and will they prevent him from rating me bad?
> 
> In a nutshell I roll up and a disheveled, older looking guy with some sort of medical tube and bag coming out of his abdomen stumbles down driveway of his house and I let him in - my mistake - I THOUGHT he was an old guy with a medical condition and that I was being compassionate. He was barely able to get himself into my car.
> 
> ...


I once had a 4.83 passenger who acted like a 3.8 passenger. Who the **** gives them 5 stars


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

that one girl said:


> Omg that sounds like my neighbor this is so sad to see people in this condition and way of living. Their lives are far worse when they are home they have nothing to live for but alcohol. So unfortunate I see this everyday with my neighbor. Be as kind as you can To them, this type of people don't see much of anything outside of their home. And death is inevitably close for them please think about this when you comeacross this unfortunate situation...YOU MAY BE THE LAST PERSON THEY EVER SEE AGAIN !!!! DON'T FORGET THAT !! Please "BE KIND"!!


He might even pass away in your backseat


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

He may very well be the best passenger in the world when he is not drinking.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

You can't worry about a 1 when you get a monster like this is your car. Rate him a one and ask to be unmatched. Never wait for a person like this they can get injured getting into or out of your car and Uber is going to blame you and make you pay for any injuries if it's before a ride starts or after a ride ends



Uberinian said:


> I once had a 4.83 passenger who acted like a 3.8 passenger. Who the &%[email protected]!* gives them 5 stars


Now a days everyone gives everyone 5 stars because they are afraid the pax will see and rate them down.



R James said:


> So to summarize: disheveled, smelly, dirty, drunk, with some sort of bag leaking bodily fluids - AND he lied about his destination. *Who the F EVER gave this guy a rating other than 1-star!?!?*
> 
> Ugh.


People like you who are afraid of retaliation.

So what did you rate him a 5?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Rate him a 5 make a note of the trip wait two weeks re rate him a 1.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

aJoe said:


> You can't worry about a 1 when you get a monster like this is your car. Rate him a one and ask to be unmatched. Never wait for a person like this they can get injured getting into or out of your car and Uber is going to blame you and make you pay for any injuries if it's before a ride starts or after a ride ends
> 
> Now a days everyone gives everyone 5 stars because they are afraid the pax will see and rate them down.
> 
> ...


NO! I gave him a 1!!!! And sure enough, today a 2-star showed up on me which I presume was him since I've only gotten two ratings less than 5 stars in the last 30 or so and no one else comes to mind ...BUT - I'm hoping that my 1-star sinks his rating enough that the next driver will have a little warning...



A T said:


> Rate him a 5 make a note of the trip wait two weeks re rate him a 1.


I should have done that. Next time I'll know!


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

1 star, cleaning fee, 150 bucks charge should prevent him from using Uber for awhile, at least until his next social security check...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

rman954 said:


> 1 star, cleaning fee, 150 bucks charge should prevent him from using Uber for awhile, at least until his next social security check...


Wish I could clean fee the last dude I one stared. Odors don't show on camera though. I hardly had enough ozium


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

What's the difference between urine and water on camera? Nothing.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

rman954 said:


> What's the difference between urine and water on camera? Nothing.


Fraud


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If someone is deserving of one star, what do you care how they rate you?


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If someone is deserving of one star, what do you care how they rate you?


Because I've only been driving for a few weeks and only have 35 ratings, so a 1-star rating has a more pronounced impact on my rating than it would on someone who has 500 rated rides.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

R James said:


> Because I've only been driving for a few weeks and only have 35 ratings, so a 1-star rating has a more pronounced impact on my rating than it would on someone who has 500 rated rides.


You're right, but it will go away. Relax and drive. You'll recover and you'll be fine, despite the efforts of occasional assholes.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Out of all due respect sounds like the PAX wore a colostomy bag from your description. It most likely leaked or unattached. Neither should've happened. It sucks he was drunk and messed up your back seat. At the same time I feel sad for, because he's sick. Forget about his rating you one star there's more fish in the sea.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

NYCFunDriver said:


> Out of all due respect sounds like the PAX wore a colostomy bag from your description. It most likely leaked or unattached. Neither should've happened. It sucks he was drunk and messed up your back seat. At the same time I feel sad for, because he's sick. Forget about his rating you one star there's more fish in the sea.


Yeah - but the next time I get a drunk, smelly fish with some sort of medical device who can barely walk or talk - they're not getting in my car. That's for sure!


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

A T said:


> Rate him a 5 make a note of the trip wait two weeks re rate him a 1.


Can you explain how to change a rating two weeks later?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The problem with this whole system is that in 2 weeks, when you change their rating to a 1, if they just took an Uber they'll assume that driver rated them poorly and retaliate against them.

Ever got a poor rating and was like "What the, I didn't have any issues today!"

*Mystery Solved...*


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> Can you explain how to change a rating two weeks later?


I keep a little note pad in my side cupholder everytime a trip ends when the pax is out of car and I'm out of sight I write down my rating. So lets say trip 6 today slammed my door gave me a hard time didn't give me the right pickup location I would rate them a 5 on the app. Now in my note pad I have the date what trip and i put down drop off location. Wait 2 weeks switch it out.

You go to that date select that trip hit help select issues with my rider then hit I want to change my rating for a rider.



steveK2016 said:


> The problem with this whole system is that in 2 weeks, when you change their rating to a 1, if they just took an Uber they'll assume that driver rated them poorly and retaliate against them.
> 
> Ever got a poor rating and was like "What the, I didn't have any issues today!"
> 
> *Mystery Solved...*


Like you said in another post rating system is a joke.

I watch what neighborhoods I head to and I watch the pax rating to start. Now if the call for something stupid I canx them. Put the wrong pin in call me and complain at me when they screw up I canx them. If they look like trouble or they aren't at the location when I get there I canx them.

I try to keep as much b.s. outta my car. Is my system perfect heck no but until tuber fixes it flawed rating system against the drivers what will be will be.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

A T said:


> I keep a little note pad in my side cupholder everytime a trip ends when the pax is out of car and I'm out of sight I write down my rating. So lets say trip 6 today slammed my door gave me a hard time didn't give me the right pickup location I would rate them a 5 on the app. Now in my note pad I have the date what trip and i put down drop off location. Wait 2 weeks switch it out.
> 
> You go to that date select that trip hit help select issues with my rider then hit I want to change my rating for a rider.
> 
> ...


Is that you dexter?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Dexter is here


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

R James said:


> I gave a passenger a 1-star rating (and seriously - shame on ANY driver who contributed to this passengers 4.6 rating), but when he sobers up I don't want him to figure that out and give me a 1-star in return. If I contact Uber and explain why this guy should NEVER ride in an Uber vehicle again, can they and will they prevent him from rating me bad?
> 
> In a nutshell I roll up and a disheveled, older looking guy with some sort of medical tube and bag coming out of his abdomen stumbles down driveway of his house and I let him in - my mistake - I THOUGHT he was an old guy with a medical condition and that I was being compassionate. He was barely able to get himself into my car.
> 
> ...


I would have taken pics of the bodily fluid. This is a hazard due to bodily fluids. I`ve done transit, this would have put a bus out of service to get it cleaned up. Anytime there is human bodily fluids on your seats or in your car anywhere, you must get it cleaned and sterilized.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Two things to note...

Probably was a urine bag...

Drunks KILL their livers...

Secondly submit wet seat pics...

And make SURE that you explain...

In gory complete detail with support...

That BODILY FLUIDS were the cause...

And then use lots of adjectives...

To describe what happened...

Then ESCALATE... ESCALATE... ESCALATE!

Rakos


----------

